# Should I go back to work?



## Bluemorpho23 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am in a quandary...

I am nearly at the end of a year off work, I have just turned 40 and still not pregnant   Feeling really low about the whole thing.

We have one genetically normal embryo in the freezer  and are just about to do another round to put some more in the freezer, fingers crossed, before the date I am due to go back to work. 

I just don't know whether to go back to work or not? Would love opinions!

The plan is that after this next stimm round we will go through FET asap after that but this would definitely have to be when I am back at work (assuming I go back).  I would have to take holidays as it's in the USA so all my hols would be used up doing FET. I find work quite stressful, it's quite a big job and involves lots of travel. We could do with the money, but also 1-2yrs of me not working is not going to sink us as we have done some strict belt tightening!

I know I have been v lucky to have had a year off, but I feel a bit lost without going to work, I do miss it and I can't think of anything else I would like to do instead. I live in singapore so opportunities are different. 

On the other hand, being 40 and all I don't want to do anything to jeopardise or further delay our goal of having a family.  DH reckons I am a much happier person not working and feels that it isn't worth the risk, he says that we can make the money work, but if I want to go back for social interactions side of things then he is fine with it. 

It's driving me crazy...I know I am lucky to have the choice...

Thank you for listening!


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Bluemorph,

Its a decision only you and your DH can make, but from reading what you have posted, if I were you I would not go back to work.

Your DH said you are a happier person & you say you can manage financially, so thats one less thing to worry about. you say you miss work - could you work part time or job share, or try and find something less stressful?

Maybe have another 6 months/a year off and see how you feel then?

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Cozy


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey, you could always do some voluntary work, benefits of the social side without the stress of the committment of a job ( I started doing that) Good luck x


----------



## Quadzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

If you quit I am sure you will in time make a new life for yourself to include the social interaction. Maybe you could study something, volunteer ?

If I were you I'd Take some time out until you feel the IF is in hand, whats 2 years out of working till 65.


----------



## Bluemorpho23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks so much I wasn't sure I would get any replies to this one!! 

It's really helpful to get the perspective from others who know what it's like to have a hard time getting a family. I have some friends who are more on the go back to work side. You're right what's another year out..I have 25 more to go...!

You're the best!

x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

I think if you can afford not too work and you feel happier then that can only help your IVF cycle.

One thing I would think about is how bored you may get, sounds like you have a very exciting career and it may be good to keep the doors open, could you maybe do shorter hours?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi bluemorpho23!
Have you considered working part time on a job share? Many of my colleagues who can afford to work part time and really enjoy their work/life balance! Best of luck!


----------

